# Take a look at this patent assigned to US Military (Navy) in 1998



## hopefullPatient2 (Oct 9, 2016)

https://www.google.com/patents/US6328959

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKyY7zzM7PAhUFwxQKHVK1CWQQFggmMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Furl%3Dpatentimages.storage.googleapis.com%2Fpdfs%2FUS6328959.pdf&usg=AFQjCNF5iOw7lyD41RU0dzzzDPIsG84G5Q

What do you think?


----------

